# Quirky loft Idea



## BansheeX9 (Feb 24, 2012)

Ok so I will be building my first loft in the near future & I wanted to get your thoughts on an Idea I had. I was thinking of using our old mailbox that needs replaced as part of the loft. I thought it would be rather cute to turn it into the trap mechanisim. I would keep the mail door attatched so that it could be closed back up but remove the rear of the box then add a rod and bobs. Do you think this could work or am I just being silly?


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

Yes your being silly however I don't see why it wouldn't work. All you would need is probably 3 bobs and the cross rod.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

BansheeX9 said:


> Ok so I will be building my first loft in the near future & I wanted to get your thoughts on an Idea I had. I was thinking of using our old mailbox that needs replaced as part of the loft. I thought it would be rather cute to turn it into the trap mechanisim. I would keep the mail door attatched so that it could be closed back up but remove the rear of the box then add a rod and bobs. Do you think this could work or am I just being silly?


it is possible. I have seen drop in traps made out of bent large pvc pipes..they just go in the pipe and drop in and because it is bent they can't get back out..the only thing with a mailbox is they may not like the metal part if it is too long getting into the loft and not like walking on it..with the pvc it is short and they drop in fast without going through too much tunnel as I picture a mailbox dark and perhaps too long... it is a thought though..you may could train them to use it you you were patient enough though.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

If you think its to long just cut it off in the back before you put the bobs on. You could make it any length you want and still utilize the door.


----------



## BansheeX9 (Feb 24, 2012)

I was thinking I would probably adjust the length before adding the bobs I think half length would still have the look of a mail box without beeing too much of a tunnel for them. I may also add some grip material inside so that it is more comfortable for them to walk on. I'm still brianstorming before I start building. 

What are your thoughts on using see through roofing material? I was wanting to put on a roof that light can shine through so I wouldn't have to run electric into the loft. I live in Florida though and I didn't know if that might make the loft get too hot for the birds. Maybe a roof that lets some light in a tinted roof perhaps?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

BansheeX9 said:


> I was thinking I would probably adjust the length before adding the bobs I think half length would still have the look of a mail box without beeing too much of a tunnel for them. I may also add some grip material inside so that it is more comfortable for them to walk on. I'm still brianstorming before I start building.
> 
> What are your thoughts on using see through roofing material? I was wanting to put on a roof that light can shine through so I wouldn't have to run electric into the loft. I live in Florida though and I didn't know if that might make the loft get too hot for the birds. Maybe a roof that lets some light in a tinted roof perhaps?


that is a great idea and I did that too and Im happy with it..but I used the opaque sheets not the clear because I did not want too much direct sun in there but just light..so it works great.


----------

